# man this is not going to be a happy birthday for me



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

got to go for my good quading buddys Memorial Service on my birthday he got shot last weekend in a bar he was thir for ten minits went to washroom and got shot ded hers the info

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Cloverdale shooting victim identified/1606898/story.html

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=109704406351&h=sDpFX&u=4mYOY 
http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.php?sid=109704406351&h=sDpFX&u=4mYOY

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/Cloverdale shooting victim identified/1606898/story.html


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry to hear man


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Man i hope they get that bastard sorry for the foul words


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah. not good at all.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sorry to hear that but happy b=day


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanksguys


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that, kinda makes it hard to be a happy birthday, huh.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Hate to hear that, I send my condolences.....Happy Birthday


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

sorry to hear that man...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about your bud...



happy birthday


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks again guys just got back form quading trip it was fun and a 15 pack of mgd


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sorry to hear about your bud... did he know the guy? was there bad blood between them, or was it just wrong place wrong time?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

he was just at the wrong place at the wrong time he just left form camping slash quading trip with us to meet up with a buddy that was leaving town to say good by


----------

